# Primobolan



## AGGRO (Sep 24, 2018)

Has anyone run primo as their main compound in a cycle? I am thinking of running it with low test. What were your results?


----------



## Concreteguy (Sep 24, 2018)

I was running primo at 1000mgs
test e at 500mgs
deca at 500gs

Its wonderful. Takes about three weeks to start popping in ya but watch what happens.  

I just switched out the primo for DHB and then after a while I will go back to primo and so on...…..


----------



## ASHOP (Sep 24, 2018)

AGGRO said:


> Has anyone run primo as their main compound in a cycle? I am thinking of running it with low test. What were your results?



I've ran it many ways. No real set rules. Last Time I ran it I kept my testosterone dosages at TRT range and had great results.


----------



## squatster (Sep 24, 2018)

I find with primo- tne more you eat- there- more results you see


----------



## AGGRO (Sep 25, 2018)

ASHOP said:


> I've ran it many ways. No real set rules. Last Time I ran it I kept my testosterone dosages at TRT range and had great results.



How much did you use with trt? I am thinking 1g primo with trt (140mg). I might change and run about 400mg test but no higher. I have run primo in the past but at a low dose.


----------



## SURGE (Sep 26, 2018)

Concreteguy said:


> I was running primo at 1000mgs
> test e at 500mgs
> deca at 500gs
> 
> ...



Great cycle. I need to follow your log.


----------



## Viking (Sep 26, 2018)

I have run it with test. I think primo needs to be dosed quite high to get the most out of it. I never noticed a lot from 300-400mg. Your cycle could be good. I would bump your test up to 400-500mg.


----------



## striffe (Sep 28, 2018)

Viking said:


> I have run it with test. I think primo needs to be dosed quite high to get the most out of it. I never noticed a lot from 300-400mg. Your cycle could be good. I would bump your test up to 400-500mg.



This is what I experienced at a lower dose of primo as well. 1g primo should be great.


----------



## ketsugo (Sep 29, 2018)

Personally I don’t ever run low test just never got that . However I run 400-600 as more really just wasteful so many compounds cheaper stack with . I believe you can cut or bulk on anything diet training more important then compounds though if I have Ton cash I’ll drop extra $$ on hgh as best thing to add to cycle in my experience


----------



## AGGRO (Sep 29, 2018)

Of course diet is the most important thing. I can cut or bulk on any drug. I want to run primo as my main compound as I heard the side effects are minimal. I don't respond well to high test and prefer to keep it lower. I will try it and see for myself. I might up the test but not by much.


----------



## Viking (Oct 1, 2018)

AGGRO said:


> Of course diet is the most important thing. I can cut or bulk on any drug. I want to run primo as my main compound as I heard the side effects are minimal. I don't respond well to high test and prefer to keep it lower. I will try it and see for myself. I might up the test but not by much.



The higher test is the way to go. Many like to run trt with other anabolics but I think at least double-treble the trt dose is better.


----------



## odin (Oct 1, 2018)

I have ran it a few ways. Primo is great. You just need to make sure you have real primo as it's often faked.


----------



## ProFIT (Oct 4, 2018)

High primo is fantastic. Run it with trt or higher it should work regardless.


----------



## Victory (Oct 4, 2018)

odin said:


> I have ran it a few ways. Primo is great. You just need to make sure you have real primo as it's often faked.



This would be my concern. I would use a trusted source and maybe even try to test it even if it's just a steroid testing kit.


----------



## *Bio* (Oct 4, 2018)

Victory said:


> This would be my concern. I would use a trusted source and maybe even try to test it even if it's just a steroid testing kit.



Just look at the testing that's being done here at AnaSci to see who has real Primo.


----------



## Victory (Oct 4, 2018)

*Bio* said:


> Just look at the testing that's being done here at AnaSci to see who has real Primo.



Thanks and I will go through the list. I hope they test more primo in the future.


----------



## XlKiwi (Oct 12, 2018)

Yummm primo


----------



## ASHOP (Oct 12, 2018)

XlKiwi said:


> Yummm primo



Yes indeed, one of my faves. May have to add it to my regimen soon.


----------



## rangerjockey (Oct 14, 2018)

First, you have to make sure you get legit primo, if you are not spending the money per 10ml's at least over 120$ your probably ending up with EQ.  Back to the question, I ran test at 600mg with primo at 600-800 mg weekly and over a period of about 8 months to loose some body fat. I lost about 45 lbs.  I tweaked my diet slightly did my cardio.  joints felt amazing, blood work was spot on, great euphoric feeling.  General good mood all the time.  I cant say enough about Primo.  at my age 52 its my long term cycle hands down.


----------



## AGGRO (Oct 17, 2018)

*Bio* said:


> Just look at the testing that's being done here at AnaSci to see who has real Primo.



I have and it's great the forum started testing gear. I use it as my guide now when picking sources. It would be good to see more primo tested in the future.


----------



## XlKiwi (Nov 17, 2018)

Do you get a different look from primo more dryer I keep hearing primo does something special


----------



## Lene28 (Nov 30, 2018)

Concreteguy said:


> I was running primo at 1000mgs
> test e at 500mgs
> deca at 500gs
> 
> ...



Can you PM me which sponsor you got the Primo from?


----------



## Lene28 (Nov 30, 2018)

I have wanted to run Primo but it is expensive and often faked. If I knew it was legit I wouldn’t mind the price


----------



## Couchlockd (Nov 30, 2018)

I'm running 43mg primo alongside 175mg test  per week for trt


----------



## The Grim Repper (Nov 30, 2018)

XlKiwi said:


> Do you get a different look from primo more dryer I keep hearing primo does something special



Primo isn't IMO a miracle, but quality coupound will deliever a great return if your diet and training are consistent. It's got a pretty well deserved reputation for good, consistent gains/condition (nothing radical like trenbolone - although I think it's a friendlier compound on the body - and psyche of the athlete - with many less negative sides) IF your training and diet are good and consistent. Much like Masteron, it's 'magic' works if your're carrying a respectable lean physique or it's hardening qualities are wasted on a double digit BF level. Hope that makes sense.


----------



## XlKiwi (Nov 30, 2018)

The Grim Repper said:


> Primo isn't IMO a miracle, but quality coupound will deliever a great return if your diet and training are consistent. It's got a pretty well deserved reputation for good, consistent gains/condition (nothing radical like trenbolone - although I think it's a friendlier compound on the body - and psyche of the athlete - with many less negative sides) IF your training and diet are good and consistent. Much like Masteron, it's 'magic' works if your're carrying a respectable lean physique or it's hardening qualities are wasted on a double digit BF level. Hope that makes sense.


Thanks for that.
So how different is masterone and primo I'm wondering sounds like they are similar - so why buy primo if masterone is just as good or close.
Surely primo must have a slightly a head in terms of looks right other then it's just 'healthier' it's intriguing I will start primo on contest prep and just see for myself though
Thanks for the time of explaining your views


----------



## Couchlockd (Dec 1, 2018)

Primo and or mast are a great addition to trt


----------



## The Grim Repper (Dec 4, 2018)

XlKiwi said:


> Thanks for that.
> So how different is masterone and primo I'm wondering sounds like they are similar - so why buy primo if masterone is just as good or close.
> Surely primo must have a slightly a head in terms of looks right other then it's just 'healthier' it's intriguing I will start primo on contest prep and just see for myself though
> Thanks for the time of explaining your views



The two compounds exhibit different effects. 
Primobolan is a great way to add lean muscle very slowly and consistently with little water retention and/or sides to mention. Downside is the price, typically.
Masteron is more of a hardening agent - not a mass gainer - which works to keep estrogen down. It's a DHT related compound, so aggression, male pattern baldness and prostate related issues can occur. Depending on the individual, those may outweigh the hardening, vascularity and aggression for training derived from the compound. 
A _very_ basic way to see it is that Primo is more anabolic whereas masteron is more androgenic in nature.


----------



## Victory (Dec 6, 2018)

Couchlockd said:


> I'm running 43mg primo alongside 175mg test  per week for trt



Do you notice much difference adding the primo at that dose? I have heard of guys doing 100/100 or 100 test 200 primo but not as low as you.


----------



## SOUR DIESEL (Dec 8, 2018)

AGGRO said:


> I have and it's great the forum started testing gear. I use it as my guide now when picking sources. *It would be good to see more primo tested in the future.*





Victory said:


> Thanks and I will go through the list. *I hope they test more primo in the future.*



oh boy me too brother!! ..i can't wait!! 

PRIMO's rep is very well deserved as alot of us know ..simplest way to say it is that it's just a clean, dry, pure anabolic 
..you take ..you grow, with just about no sides (..some will say "hair loss" but that's a topic for another thread)

saw a post that said something like "unless it costs $120/10mL/Vial then it's not real"
^^^i respectfully disagree


----------



## XlKiwi (Dec 8, 2018)

Well I hope the primo I've orderd is legit (mao)


----------



## chiquinho (Dec 28, 2018)

Primobolan is not that kind of substance that has an effect that is easily noted but if it is true will help a lot in conjunction with a good diet and workout


----------



## XlKiwi (Dec 29, 2018)

Well I'm runing around 800 a week with npp let's see how this goes


----------



## chooch69 (Dec 29, 2018)

id like to hear about the low dose primo results, like 100 primo/100 test trt regimens guys do. 
i know one guy who uses primo, he brews it himself, but damn, its pricy.


----------



## nspaletta (Dec 30, 2018)

Primo is my favorite compound outside of test. 

Off season 250-500mg test with 350-500mg primo is absolutely perfect. 

Prep I drop the test down to trt levels and raise the primo up slightly (never been over 700mg per week) and keep dry and tight through the whole prep. 

I run very conservative compared to most on boards though, lower doses and lots of food I prefer much more then what most seem to be doing


----------



## XlKiwi (Dec 30, 2018)

nspaletta said:


> Primo is my favorite compound outside of test.
> 
> Off season 250-500mg test with 350-500mg primo is absolutely perfect.
> 
> ...


Have you ever ran it with Dbol? I've just started and runing test..npp...and primo with some Dbol


----------



## OGaddict (Dec 31, 2018)

XlKiwi said:


> Well I'm runing around 800 a week with npp let's see how this goes



You will love it at that level if your fairly lean. Fullness hardness and steady gains, just like literally everyone here said. Running 700 a week now (100 a day for simplicity) and very happy. Not my first time with it, but my first time with it as my main compound.


----------



## XlKiwi (Dec 31, 2018)

OGaddict said:


> You will love it at that level if your fairly lean. Fullness hardness and steady gains, just like literally everyone here said. Running 700 a week now (100 a day for simplicity) and very happy. Not my first time with it, but my first time with it as my main compound.


Thanks mate year I'm around 12% by maybe less I don't think it's hit yet as it's coming up to my 3rd week I can do seem vascular but that could be the npp as I doing very vascular on this.
Can't wait for primo to show itself


----------



## ald_dupaul (Jan 1, 2019)

Primobolin 


Primobolin Enanthate 
Primobolan Enanthate, those two words almost give me an orgasm every time I hear them. There are a lot of mixed reviews on primo, most from newbies or guys who don't realize the true benefits of Primobolan Enanthate 
But take it from who is a true experienced primo user, it's the SHIT!!!! PERIOD!!!

A lot of negative reviews come from these guys who only deem something as useful if it throws a quick 20 lbs of water and shit weight on them, they strictly go by the scale. These are usually guys with a half-assed physique to begin with, so don't listen to them.
OKAY,  So now that is out of the Way, Let's get to the SCIENCE IF PRIMOBOLIN!!!!
Primobolin is a Physique Changer, you may not gain a bunch of weight or add any Miraculous benchmark records to your lifts, but with a good diet your physique will transform on Primobolin.
Primobolin has a high molecular weight, therefore its typically dosed at only 100mg/ml, so you have to inject it a little more frequently. 300mg/wk is a good dose to Start, Most guys advocate higher amounts in the range of 500-1000mg/wk, but 300/we to Start your Cycle and Aclimate yourself.
Primo is probably a better choice for an advanced guy simply because he understands how it works and how it differs from most water retainers/mass builders. I would not recommend it to someone who is not relatively low body fat, but for an already good physique primo is the icing on the cake!!!
Below We have a few cycles including Primobolin, and they are some of the best cycles a guy with an already Desent physique could run. These are geared mostly to getting Harder,Vascular more defined. 

4 steroid cycles that include Primobolin 
from Primary to Advanced 

Cycle #1– 300mg/wk primo, 300mg/wk masteron, 200mg/wk test for 10 weeks
Cycle #2- 500mg/wk primo, 100mg/day proviron, 400mg/wk test prop for 10 weeks
Cycle #3- 600mg/wk primo, 400mg/wk Deca, 400 mg/wk test Prop for 10 weeks
Cycle #4- 40-60mg/day anavar, 500mg/wk primo, 400 mg/wk test prop for 10 weeks






The Growth Clinic Product Specialist 
 We Help Build Better Bodies.
for List & Order
[email protected]


----------



## BigDave (Jan 1, 2019)

I love Primo. It is very subtle and just makes you look and feel better. Muscle belly's fuller, minimal sides.


----------



## ald_dupaul (Jan 1, 2019)

Right on brother,,,,,

The Growth Clinic Product Specialist 
 We Help Build Better Bodies.
for List & Order
[email protected]


----------



## XlKiwi (Jan 1, 2019)

Mmm thinking perhaps I should lower my sust to 750mgs a week currently runing 1000mgs a week now 
Perhaps this will make the primo shine even further 

Currently on 

100ed npp eod 
800mgs week primo 3 weeks in
1000 mgs sus
And 50mgs dbol 

I'm 10 weeks out from my first novice show classic physic weighing at 
91kgs and roughly 10%bf 

Should I introduce tren and drop the npp and dbol I'm not gyno sensitive to any compounds or just keep it the same 


Thoughts ?

Many thanks in advance


----------



## XlKiwi (Jan 1, 2019)

XlKiwi said:


> Mmm thinking perhaps I should lower my sust to 750mgs a week currently runing 1000mgs a week now
> Perhaps this will make the primo shine even further
> 
> Currently on
> ...


Full stats 

5'6 
91kgs
10%bf

For my show I need to be 87kgs this is the lightest I would ever been sence my teens lol (normally 97kgs and around 15bf%


----------



## ald_dupaul (Jan 1, 2019)

Get back th o you after OSU and the Rose Bowl

The Growth Clinic Product Specialist 
 We Help Build Better Bodies.
for List & Order
[email protected]


----------



## gunz78 (Feb 27, 2019)

results will be solid but probably minimal


----------



## XlKiwi (Feb 27, 2019)

Just finished a run of primo at 800mgs a week worked great you must be low digits to see the results from it though 

I ran it with npp and them with tren a 
I liked it weather I ran it again I don't think I would you cam get the same dryness off masterone I reckon


----------



## jsaild (Mar 1, 2019)

I'm currently running 500mg Test, 600mg Primo and 200mg Mast right now.  7 weeks in and the Primo is really starting to shine.  I plan on upping the dose soon to 800mg.


----------



## austrianoak (Mar 7, 2019)

Has anyone noticed any hair issues with Primo at all? Genotec just recently posted testing of his Primo over at ProMuscle (96.5 mg/ml so accurately dosed) and I was thinking of giving 600 mg's of it in combination with 2-300 mg's of Test and 3-400 mg's of Tren E a go for the summer


----------



## sciroxx (Mar 7, 2019)

I'll offer 1+1 on any item for loggers, including of course the 2 Primo version we offer - 

http://sciroxxonline.com/********-s...ethenolone-acetate-for-********-delivery.html

http://sciroxxonline.com/********-sciroxx/102-primodex-100.html

We always guarantee real USP quality, if anyone likes to make an anonymous full analytical test just place an order above 400, don't reveal me any detail, send for testing and I'll pay for the test after you report to me directly to the lab - this suggestion is open to any member


----------



## ketsugo2 (Mar 7, 2019)

rangerjockey said:


> First, you have to make sure you get legit primo, if you are not spending the money per 10ml's at least over 120$ your probably ending up with EQ.  Back to the question, I ran test at 600mg with primo at 600-800 mg weekly and over a period of about 8 months to loose some body fat. I lost about 45 lbs.  I tweaked my diet slightly did my cardio.  joints felt amazing, blood work was spot on, great euphoric feeling.  General good mood all the time.  I cant say enough about Primo.  at my age 52 its my long term cycle hands down.





Nice !!!! Im 53 great too see us young guys lol


----------



## ketsugo2 (Mar 7, 2019)

XlKiwi said:


> Do you get a different look from primo more dryer I keep hearing primo does something special





Personally if dry is what your after I’ll use winny if joints sensitive I’ll ad nandrolone. Primo great but so are many compounds


----------



## ketsugo2 (Mar 7, 2019)

See I’ll always use cheaper masterone , tren and or winny like if I’m going to drop that much cash and getting shredded and long term gains my goal - I’ll buy 2-3 kits HGH over primo . It’s great only reason I’ve ever used cuz I worked for the lab . I’d never pay that much for compound that can obtain in other ways .


----------



## ketsugo2 (Mar 7, 2019)

austrianoak said:


> Has anyone noticed any hair issues with Primo at all? Genotec just recently posted testing of his Primo over at ProMuscle (96.5 mg/ml so accurately dosed) and I was thinking of giving 600 mg's of it in combination with 2-300 mg's of Test and 3-400 mg's of Tren E a go for the summer





Primo famous for hair loss but I’m 53 after 20plus cycles I feel it’s only if you have genetic predisposition too . Though whatever year rogain and nioxin came out I’ve used daily full head hair still


----------



## XlKiwi (Mar 7, 2019)

ketsugo2 said:


> Personally if dry is what your after I’ll use winny if joints sensitive I’ll ad nandrolone. Primo great but so are many compounds


I hear what your saying it was more playing around with compounds seeing what looks I can get.

Precontest mode at the moment at 5%


----------



## XlKiwi (Mar 7, 2019)

ketsugo2 said:


> Primo famous for hair loss but I’m 53 after 20plus cycles I feel it’s only if you have genetic predisposition too . Though whatever year rogain and nioxin came out I’ve used daily full head hair still


All genetics I've used it up to 1200 a week no issues


----------



## ketsugo2 (Mar 8, 2019)

XlKiwi said:


> All genetics I've used it up to 1200 a week no issues





Bro quote the guy that asked I have hair


----------



## ketsugo2 (Mar 8, 2019)

XlKiwi said:


> I hear what your saying it was more playing around with compounds seeing what looks I can get.
> 
> Precontest mode at the moment at 5%





Of course it’s blanket generalization anyway. As pretty much only you can answer most questions. As all compounds work different on different people. While some may lose hair or gain water others get ripped . Then again diet and training determines how each cycle works far more then which compounds are selected . I’m 53 trained natty 15 years , then after pretty much reached my genetic potential I began cycles here now 20 plus cycles later I know what works for me . Therefore you really just need to do it no one can tell you how . If your at 5% then really no one here can help you - however be interesting if you post up log to help others of diet training compounds. Like the day I added HGH to my cycle ten years ago fat melted off without even diet so I’ll never cycle without it . Primo is great when I worked for sponsors and all my gear was free I used it- my opinion TOTAL WASTE of $$$ . Like so many more inexpensive things will do same . I got shredded on injectable anadrol . You’re already 5% if your that Rick use HGH along with AAS , winny make dry skin thinner then anything. Cheap too . Personally to save $$ I use just sust and hgh along with rotating cycles of T3 Clen/ECA I’m below 8% year round cuz I love clean food hate flour sugar always have . Plus train martial arts 6-8 hours day. A power cycle to me is adding injection anadrol preworkout to have my poundages shoot up . Basically just work on knowing you . Trial and error your best teacher


----------



## XlKiwi (Mar 9, 2019)

ketsugo2 said:


> Bro quote the guy that asked I have hair


Haha my bad player!


----------



## ketsugo2 (Mar 9, 2019)

XlKiwi said:


> Haha my bad player!





Forgive me I didn’t mean to sound like a snot ! However I just had this titanium log jammed into my femur lol


----------



## austrianoak (Mar 14, 2019)

XlKiwi said:


> All genetics I've used it up to 1200 a week no issues




Yeah that's probably true mate, thanks. I'm not predisposed looking at my family (father, grandfather etc.), the only time I really seem to shed is when coming off... might save up and give Primo a go and see what the hype is all about


----------



## jdup2019 (Apr 28, 2019)

AGGRO said:


> Has anyone run primo as their main compound in a cycle? I am thinking of running it with low test. What were your results?



Question is has anyone run "confirmed" real primo.  so much other compounds being sold as primo you never know what your running.


----------



## AGGRO (May 7, 2019)

jdup2019 said:


> Question is has anyone run "confirmed" real primo.  so much other compounds being sold as primo you never know what your running.



I am sure that is the case for many. There seems to be fake primo everywhere.


----------



## Brickshthouse79 (May 24, 2019)

Generally, I stick to the brands that test well - see test results sub forum.  Once in a while I may try another brand.


----------



## mazrim (Jun 16, 2019)

Used it years ago and liked it, but couldn't justify the cost, but think I will use it again sometime this year at a lower dose and see what happens.


----------



## SOUR DIESEL (Jun 17, 2019)

*RAFIKI KNOWS THE WAY..... lol*



mazrim said:


> Used it years ago and *liked it, but couldn't justify the cost*, but think I will use it again sometime this year at a lower dose and see what happens.









 ...


----------



## somedeafguy (Aug 21, 2019)

Would it make a difference if i run moderate test 500-600 mg in conjunction with high volume of primo e.g 900mg weekly ? or should i stick to low test, 250 mg?


----------



## Champ4790 (Aug 21, 2019)

somedeafguy said:


> Would it make a difference if i run moderate test 500-600 mg in conjunction with high volume of primo e.g 900mg weekly ? or should i stick to low test, 250 mg?



If it was up to me I’d run a low dose of test and let the primo shine.  Used primo a handful of times and it’s the best look I have ever had and one of my fave compounds


----------



## AGGRO (Aug 22, 2019)

somedeafguy said:


> Would it make a difference if i run moderate test 500-600 mg in conjunction with high volume of primo e.g 900mg weekly ? or should i stick to low test, 250 mg?



From my brief experience I think that would be good. There is no reason to dose test very low unless you get side ffects from it. I started this thread planning to do TRT due to the sides I get from higher test. I ended up upping my test to 500mg and I was very pleased with the results. A few posters recommended the same so I listened to them. You should get more muscle building from higher test so I would do 500-600mg instead of 250mg.


----------



## somedeafguy (Aug 25, 2019)

I got burnt with fake primos lately so it's really frustrating!


----------



## G.I.Bro (Oct 7, 2019)

Primo is amazing and very low sides. Test/primo is still my favorite look good feel good lean summer cycle. Virtually no sides. Lean, slow tissue accrual. 

Pharmacom 200mg/ml is legit. Higher concentration. Use it most often because I trust it. 

Most UGL primo is trash. Buyer beware.


----------



## Xxplosive (Nov 13, 2019)

rangerjockey said:


> First, you have to make sure you get legit primo, if you are not spending the money per 10ml's at least over 120$ your probably ending up with EQ.  Back to the question, I ran test at 600mg with primo at 600-800 mg weekly and over a period of about 8 months to loose some body fat. I lost about 45 lbs.  I tweaked my diet slightly did my cardio.  joints felt amazing, blood work was spot on, great euphoric feeling.  General good mood all the time.  I cant say enough about Primo.  at my age 52 its my long term cycle hands down.



But.... But... Steroids dont burn fat!! 

I wish people woild stop saying this. The correct state ment is "You can't continue to be a couch potato over-eating empty calories on steroids and burn fat".


----------



## lk3 (Nov 20, 2019)

Concreteguy said:


> I was running primo at 1000mgs
> test e at 500mgs
> deca at 500gs
> 
> ...



hey bud,

hope all is well in your world!
howd things go for you with that? 
never heard back, please let us know.
thanks bro!


----------



## Concreteguy (Nov 20, 2019)

It was a great cycle. I like to go from that to test/EQ/tren and then back again and off for a brake. But now I'm clean as a bean and holding that way.


----------

